# Student Licenses



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*Here's some info on the student licenses...*
SB 2322 Allows Some Nonresident Full-time Students to Purchase Resident Licenses

A new law established this past winter during the state legislative session allows nonresident full-time college students living in North Dakota to purchase resident game and fish licenses - with some exceptions.

Senate Bill 2322 allows students from states that are members of the Midwest student or Western undergraduate exchange program to qualify. Those states are Minnesota, Michigan, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Alaska, Hawaii, Nevada, California, Arizona, Idaho, Colorado, South Dakota, Utah, Oregon, Washington, Montana, New Mexico and Wyoming.

Only full-time state and tribal college students are eligible for a resident license. Students from private colleges do not qualify.

This law does not make nonresident students eligible for lottery licenses. It applies only to common, over-the-counter licenses such as fishing, small game, waterfowl, and archery deer and pronghorn.

Licenses for qualifying students are issued only through the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's Bismarck office and web site. To purchase a license online access the department's web site at discovernd.com/gnf and click on "instant licensing on the web" on the left side of the page."

*Minnesota's law reads like this...*
"Nonresident, full-time students at a Minnesota educational institution who live in the state during the school year may purchase a resident Small Game, Deer, or Bear License with proof of student status."


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> "Senate Bill 2322 allows students from states that are members of the Midwest student or Western undergraduate exchange program to qualify. Those states are Minnesota, Michigan, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Alaska, Hawaii, Nevada, California, Arizona, Idaho, Colorado, South Dakota, Utah, Oregon, Washington, Montana, New Mexico and Wyoming."


I always was curious what the rationale was behind only certain states in the legislation. Anyone know why some are not included?


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Like I said, what I am doing by having two resident licences is legal. Thank you everyone!!!

Curt
MN/ND WingMaster


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It's BS that I can't get a waterfowl liscence. It should be the same from state to state. Another NR Issue to talk about? J/k??


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> I always was curious what the rationale was behind only certain states in the legislation. Anyone know why some are not included?


Those states offer similar opps for students originating from ND. Even though it added more pressure, we supported the bill because what better way for an NR student to get a bug to stay or come back to ND after graduation as a resident. On the whole, it was a good bill for ND.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

So im a little confused by this, If I am a Full time student in MN, I am allowed to purchase a Resident license right? and do i have to be from ND for this to apply or are students living in MN and attending a MN school allowed for this too, i doubt it but it almost sounds that way?!?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Your making it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

All I know is that I LOVE the new law!!!! My freshman year at UND I paid over 300 bucks for all my liscenses and stamps for waterfowl and deer hunting. Now, thanks to the new law, these past two years I've paid a fraction of the price due to the fact that it costs the same as resident fees. Gives me a lot more insentive to hunt...of course that means less time for school..but you gotta have your priorities, right? :beer:

Oh, and the reason why I think that only some states are mentioned is because of resiprosity or somthing. Not quite sure on that but I thought that's what I've heard before.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

But.... Does that still allow the person to claim dual residency?? I was under the impression that you had to claim one state only and could not get a resident license in two states???


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

You can't claim dual residency, as a student from those states listed you qualify for a non-resident student license which is the same price as a resident license. You have to be from one of these states to qualify for these licenses. The reason it is only those states is because of resiprocity. They offer tuition to their schools for non-resident students at a rate close to resident student tuition.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

oh ya


----------

